# How To 'Bee' An Apiarist at the Toledo Zoo



## turboterry544 (May 29, 2009)

Will the zoo use this money to add more on bees,I think what they have now is not that good.How can we help the zoo have more for the kids???


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

I do not know if they will be adding more. The Natures Neighborhood has not been open very long. I believe it opened a few months ago. They did not have much on bees at the display. At least I didn't see anything. I believe this class/educational program is the first they have had. I am in the process of getting signed up for it. Not sure I can take any video of the class. If I can, I will record it.

I am hoping this is a beginning to a larger bee exhibit. I am guessing they will have more next spring.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Not sure what is going on. They no longer list the class/event. Sent my information in and nothing back yet.


----------



## turboterry544 (May 29, 2009)

that's the zoo 4 you


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, they have it listed again. Maybe they will actually have it now.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, it is still listed, but I got an email saying it was canceled due to low registration.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, according to the Zoo website, the session is now full. Not sure what to think of the Zoo now. I sent my registration and payment information in. Then got a notice saying the class was canceled. Now the website shows the class session is full.

From my end, they need a better class management system.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Got an email back. The class/event was canceled. They made a mistake on their website and should have marked it canceled and not full.

The bad part, the tone of the last email they sent me makes me not want to attend if they have it in the Spring.


----------

